# LOL Quite Frankly he was heckled



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAB5lOIl-2U


LOL CHEESEDODOS 


These guys own Steven A. Smith


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hysterical. Absolutely hysterical.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

what a bunch of losers.....they actually went and spent the entire time with the camera on steven A.....

just seems wierd...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The problem with Steven A is that he feels he can make jabs at the Knicks during a LIVE show in NYC and don't have to face the consequences because he feels he is right. This is NYC baby, we are ruthless.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> what a bunch of losers.....they actually went and spent the entire time with the camera on steven A.....
> 
> just seems wierd...


Eight minutes of footage in the probably six hours they were at the event.

What else are you going to do in the second round?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Eight minutes of footage in the probably six hours they were at the event.
> 
> What else are you going to do in the second round?


Eat cheese doodles.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

LMAO, this video is hilarious. But, whatever, you always like a guy who can speak his mind and isn't afraid to say anything.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Eight minutes of footage in the probably six hours they were at the event.
> 
> What else are you going to do in the second round?



who stays for the second round?


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> The problem with Steven A is that he feels he can make jabs at the Knicks during a LIVE show in NYC and don't have to face the consequences because he feels he is right. This is NYC baby, we are *ruthless*.


well said. the knicks were absolutely ruthless last year. stephen a's bashing of the knicks was put very lightly and respectfully considering what he could have said.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know. Being a New Yorker myself I thought these guys just looked like Brooklyn Italian jerks. I mean if you're a Knicks fan, why would you be mad about what Stephen A. said. This team was horrible.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> well said. the knicks were absolutely ruthless last year. stephen a's bashing of the knicks was put very lightly and respectfully considering what he could have said.


If that was a feeble attempt at trying to make that post appear to be remotely intelligent, you failed miserably.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> I don't know. Being a New Yorker myself I thought these guys just looked like Brooklyn Italian jerks. I mean if you're a Knicks fan, why would you be mad about what Stephen A. said. This team was horrible.


Why would you say *Brooklyn Italian Jerks*? I think you should pause for the cause before you put more of your font foot in your mouth. Stop the sterotyping.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Why would you say *Brooklyn Italian Jerks*? I think you should pause for the cause before you put more of your font foot in your mouth. Stop the sterotyping.


I'm originally from Queens. They sounded like Brooklyn dudes. :clown: As for them being Italian, all you had to do was look at their names on the end of the video. I am not the biggest fan of Brooklyn. I represent Hollis.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> I'm originally from Queens. They sounded like Brooklyn dudes. :clown: As for them being Italian, all you had to do was look at their names on the end of the video. I am not the biggest fan of Brooklyn. I represent Hollis.


No wonder, Queens cats=still wearing Kangol hats in the hood trying to relive the LL Cool J era, but still manage to come across as gutless punks. Aww did I just post a sterotype? :clown:


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> If that was a feeable attempt at trying to make that post appear to be remotely intelligent, you failed miserably.



 

that post made no sense. i made no effort in my post to make myself appear intelligent, you read that incredibly wrong. in short, my post explained that stephen a really has no remorse for his comments, b/c the knicks fans cant heckle him for his analysis on their team. a bad team made a bad move, and knicks fans tried to make stephen a the fool. i have no idea how you came to the conclusion that i tried to make myself look intelligent, that was a feeble [no "A"] understanding on your part


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kitty said:


> No wonder, Queens cats=still wearing Kangol hats in the hood trying to relive the LL Cool J era, but still manage to come across as gutless punks. Aww did I just post a sterotype? :clown:


Turns Kangol around. Them's fightin words. :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> that post made no sense. i made no effort in my post to make myself appear intelligent, you read that incredibly wrong. in short, my post explained that stephen a really has no remorse for his comments, b/c the knicks fans cant heckle him for his analysis on their team. a bad team made a bad move, and knicks fans tried to make stephen a the fool. i have no idea how you came to the conclusion that i tried to make myself look intelligent, that was a feeble [no "A"] understanding on your part


^ Didn't know we had teachers on this board checking for typos. Once again, everyone expects NY fans to heckle Steven A for his comments. What you expect him to get the red carpet treatment? Even Stern mention it, and actually chuckled. If that was Chad Ford or any other NBA analyst he would have got the same treatment.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

And I thought this thread would bring laghs. 

Even the knicks fans are in disarray.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> ^ Didn't know we had teachers on this board checking for typos. Once again, everyone expects NY fans to heckle Steven A for his comments. What you expect him to get the red carpet treatment? Even Stern mention it, and actually chuckled. If that was Chad Ford or any other NBA analyst he would have got the same treatment.


but thats my point exactly. again, it doesnt matter who gets heckled, the people doing the heckling are knicks fans. how can knicks fans heckle a guy that says the knicks are a bad team and made a bad move. its the truth, they are just that. IN FACT, stephen a actually defended the pick slightly, compared to anthony and bilas who bashed it. the knicks fans should be heckling isiah i think.....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> but thats my point exactly. again, it doesnt matter who gets heckled, the people doing the heckling are knicks fans. how can knicks fans heckle a guy that says the knicks are a bad team and made a bad move. its the truth, they are just that. IN FACT, stephen a actually defended the pick slightly, compared to anthony and bilas who bashed it. the knicks fans should be heckling isiah i think.....


You're lost in the sauce. New Yorkers would heckle their mom if it makes them feel better. I'm done.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

keywords: IF IT MAKES THEM FEEL BETTER. ill be done as soon as you recognize this point:

the knicks are even more pathetic for heckling someone, when their team and management is in such disarray. its laughable to think that they bashed stephen a, a person who is just pointing out how bad they are. why would you heckle stephen a, when you can heckle marbury, thomas, or dolan. the focus of the heckle was totally directed at the wrong person, but the wrong direction is what the knicks seem to be looking at these days.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

new yorkers dont say water
thay say woordah


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> keywords: IF IT MAKES THEM FEEL BETTER. ill be done as soon as you recognize this point:
> 
> the knicks are even more pathetic for heckling someone, when their team and management is in such disarray. its laughable to think that they bashed stephen a, a person who is just pointing out how bad they are. why would you heckle stephen a, when you can heckle marbury, thomas, or dolan. the focus of the heckle was totally directed at the wrong person, but the wrong direction is what the knicks seem to be looking at these days.


Once again! They have heckled everyone from Dolan down when given the opportunity so what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This is a license for folks to come in here and bait, I'm a close this and move it down a notch.


----------

